# What are your martial arts achievements?



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone here has attained any belts at all in their respective martial arts? If so, which ones?

If not, what martial arts do you take part in? Won any tournaments?

I'd post mine, but I hate to brag.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

**** belts, it's about who's the better martial artist. I'm not the better martial artist


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

But surely belts are the best indication on who the best martial artist is?

A yellow belt isn't going to be better than a trained blackbelt. It's common sense.

Belts are a direct reflection on a persons ability and fighting level, no?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Well no not really. Unless you mean a black belt in jujitsu is better than a yellow belt, then yes obviously. But if a Thai Boxer who is only Blue/White rank goes up against a TKD Black Belt, there'd be no way of telling who's the better fighter without a fight.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I guess you're right.

Wanna fight? =)


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Sure. I'll just pick up this bat first.


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

obscura1560 said:


> Sure. I'll just pick up this bat first.


Make sure there's a nail stickin out the side of it 



Imy said:


> I guess you're right.
> 
> Wanna fight? =)


So what belt are you anyway


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll make sure I do put a few nails in it first 

Oh, and don't double post please


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

my biggest achievement might just be making it through tonights thai boxing class without passing out...how hot was it in there!! it was dead busy tonight too which made it exta hot, think ive lost half a stone tonight!!!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Come on you ******, a 17 year old kid would of beat you if you hadn't pussied out of the clinch tonight


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

obscura1560 said:


> I'll make sure I do put a few nails in it first
> 
> Oh, and don't double post please


Didnt even know i did double post mate. Will watch out for that next time.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I edited your post so they merged. Nice one


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

obscura1560 said:


> I edited your post so they merged. Nice one


aaaaah, now it makes sense. Cheers mate. I still don't have an avatar option available, is that cos i'm a newbie?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Mahonski said:


> aaaaah, now it makes sense. Cheers mate. I still don't have an avatar option available, is that cos i'm a newbie?


Nah mate you can have one, just make sure it's 100x100 max


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

obscura1560 said:


> Come on you ******, a 17 year old kid would of beat you if you hadn't pussied out of the clinch tonight


Ha ha bullshit i only let go coz i didnt want to hurt you, Round 2 on Friday young man!!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh aye of course yeah, "I'm having a break"


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ha ha, i told you it was for you benefit you looked a bit pooped

Got the T's today there at the printers should be picking them up tommorow, got you xxxxxxx small for them small puny arms of yours


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ahaha, I beg your pardon. These are not small and puny, they're machines


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

uk-mma said:


> ha ha, i told you it was for you benefit you looked a bit pooped
> 
> Got the T's today there at the printers should be picking them up tommorow, got you xxxxxxx small for them small puny arms of yours


You two havin fun 

Are these UK MMA t's your talking about?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

They certainly are there is a cage fighting event in Liverpool on Sunday so a few of us are goin with T's on to advertise the site, ive only got a few done for now to check the quality out, but i'll get a load done if i can find a cheap enough printer

Edit: I'll take my camera and get a few pics of us wearing them, i'll try and get some pics of the fights too!!


----------



## Mahonski (Jul 29, 2007)

uk-mma said:


> They certainly are there is a cage fighting event in Liverpool on Sunday so a few of us are goin with T's on to advertise the site, ive only got a few done for now to check the quality out, but i'll get a load done if i can find a cheap enough printer
> 
> Edit: I'll take my camera and get a few pics of us wearing them, i'll try and get some pics of the fights too!!


Sound. Look forward to seeing the pic's and t's on the forum.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Be sure to take pictures, bud!

..Of the fight, not you.

No offence, but I've grown rather fond of my eyesight.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Aren't we the joker Imy, 

Yeah the fights should be good. There might be people recording it so if I end up getting the video I'll try and get it on here


----------



## CageFighterMMA (Dec 1, 2009)

Imy said:


> But surely belts are the best indication on who the best martial artist is?
> 
> A yellow belt isn't going to be better than a trained blackbelt. It's common sense.
> 
> Belts are a direct reflection on a persons ability and fighting level, no?


not always true. i knew a guy who had bee trained by his old man in karate, he'd been doing it all his life, his dad was 3rd dan at the time or maybe 4th but i'm not to sure it was higher than 2nd anyway when his dad couldn't do it anymore with him he started going to a school, they wouldn't let him be a black belt on the basis that he hadn't trained there long enough, yet as a white belt he sparred with and beat the black belt. they just wanted the money. on the other hand i needed a sparring partner for my stand up so one of the fellas i got was a 2nd dan in tae kwon do, know all my previous encounter with the practitioners of this sport were great, a good work out, hard work and fun. but this dude was just crap! i mean really bad, they clearly gave him the belt so he would be progressing to keep him coming! another had a first dan when he wasn't physically able to, he couldn't do A press up, not even on his knees rather than feet. and third is a local girl from the same school as the first, shes 12 and got her 2nd dan! how the f**k, even if she did know all the techniques and so on and she could do the exercise at he level, hows she going to compete against an adult??? and yes i'm talking a full 2nd degree black belt not some child substitute


----------

